# JAN 22 chicago bike swap. Please tell me what to bring



## carpetman (Jan 15, 2011)

The 2011 Chicago Winter Bike Swap is set for
January 22 from 9:30 to 3:30 at Harper College

I will be showing at the bike swap. I did well last year, but I brought way to much back.
Looking to presell stuff, any requests, I have 300 old ladies bikes, lots of parts. 12 prewar mens bikes, rough condition several rat ride projects. Bunch of nos parts. call 309 235 5420


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a 50's Rollfast long tank, do you have one in your parts bin?


----------



## ace (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have the address for Harper College in Chicago? Thanks!


----------



## carpetman (Jan 18, 2011)

*college adress*

Harper College
 1200 West Algonquin Road
 Palatine, IL 60067
Good luck


----------

